# Sun Visor Vanity Bulbs



## jersmaxima (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what and where to get the bulbs for the vanity lights in the sun visor of a 98 Maxima SE? Thanks!


----------



## MaDeNMiAMi305 (Mar 27, 2011)

you can find the bulb size and type here..
OSRAM SYLVANIA - Replacement Guide - Start

i suggest superbrightleds.com for better / brighter bulbs at a decent price.

good luck.


----------

